# Mon iPod sur mon autoradio : haute qualité, simple, facile et pas cher



## Fanoo (7 Juin 2004)

Je vous raconte mon histoire car ca peut interesser pas mal de monde :

j'ai un iPod G3. j'ai aussi une voiture Smart. Recemment, Apple et Smart ont lancé une opération commerciale avec un iPod inclus pour les acheteurs de Smart neuve (voir les archives Actu-MacG).

Je me suis dit que je pourrais aussi connecter mon iPod a mon Autoradio comme l'iPod de la serie speciale. Eh bien oui, et voila comment : ca m'a pris 30 minutes au garage Smart et ca m'a couté 50 euros pour remercier le mécano.

Le principe, c'est que l'iPod est relié par un cable (qui part du dessous, comme dans le dock) à la prise entrée du chargeur CD de mon Autoradio. Précisons que mon Autoradio est d'origine Smart, mais ca marche avec n'importe quelle marque a condition d'avoir une entrée prévue pour un chargeur de CDs (pas besoin d'avoir VRAIMENT un chargeur de CDs, juste la possibilité de le connecter).
pour faire fonctionner l'iPod, je dois retirer le CD du lecteur mange-disque inclus dans l'Autoradio et me mettre en position "CD". l'écran de l'autoradio affiche "AUX" et l'iPod s'allume et je peux diffuser la musique, avec en plus le rechargement de l'ipod par la batterie ! Génialement simple et pratique.

pour ceux qui sont interessés : voila comment faire : 
1) trouver un garage Smart avec un chef d'atelier sympa (c'est fréquent chez Smart)
2) lui demander si il n'aurait pas un cable seul (sans l'iPod !) en trop (avec un boitier gris foncé, qu'il faudra rogner pour faire rentrer un iPod G3, plus épais),
3) lui demander de faire la connection avec l'Autoradio
4) lui payer le matériel et la main d'oeuvre. Moi j'ai payé 50 euros, sans facture, car c'était du bricolage hors nomenclature.

Remarque : si vous n'avez pas de Smart, vous pouvez toujours récuperer un cable-boitier chez Smart et le monter vous-meme.
Je pense qu'un bricoleur devrait etre capable de fabriquer un cable a partir d'un dock Apple et de le monter lui-même sur l'Autoradio.

Je vous incite a faire l'opération, c'est un excellent resultat, bien meilleur que tous les bricolages par cassette ou emetteur FM. La qualité est excellente. le son est celui d'un CD par l'Autoradio.
Petit détail savoureux : vous et votre passager(e) pouvez visualiser le nom de la chanson et de l'artiste en écoute? la classe?

Vous pouvez me contacter pour plus d'infos?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Juin 2004)

Salut, pas mal ton installation!

Tu pourrais voir ce que sa donne avec une photo?


----------



## olaye (8 Juin 2004)

je dois déjà m'acheter le ipod, ensuite (+tard) l'autoradio avec entrée aux, mais je n'avais pas pensé à l'alimentation?mais je n'ai pas compris comment le dock est branché. sur du 12V?


----------



## Fanoo (9 Juin 2004)

La seule connection entre l'iPod et l'autoradio se fait par un cable (a recuperer dans un garage Smart) qui a une broche qui vient se connecter sur la prise inferieure de l'iPod et qui va se brancher sur l'entrée chargeur CDs de l'autoradio.
l'alimentation et le rechargement se font aussi par ce seul cable, lorsque l'autoradio est en marche.


----------



## obportus (6 Août 2004)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> La seule connection entre l'iPod et l'autoradio se fait par un cable (a recuperer dans un garage Smart) qui a une broche qui vient se connecter sur la prise inferieure de l'iPod et qui va se brancher sur l'entrée chargeur CDs de l'autoradio.
> l'alimentation et le rechargement se font aussi par ce seul cable, lorsque l'autoradio est en marche.


Est-ce que tu pourrais décrire un peu plus le type de cable que tu utilises ? Est-ce qu'il charge l'ipod en même temps ou tu as acheté un chargeur 12V ? Une photo du cable serait la bienvenu. Et est-ce que je peux quand même garder mon chargeur CD ?


----------



## Fab_the_fab (6 Août 2004)

J'ai la même question qu'Obportus, à savoir plus de précisions quand au type de câble?
Est-ce-que c'est un de ces câbles qui simule un chargeur CD?


----------



## Fanoo (7 Août 2004)

obportus a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu pourrais décrire un peu plus le type de cable que tu utilises ?



C'est un cable fourni par mon garage Smart (vous pouvez tenter votre chance, meme si vous n'avez pas de Smart) qui se termine par une sorte de "dock" qui reçoit mon iPod (j'ai un G3 mais ca marche avec tous, je crois) avec une connection "par le dessous".
Du côté de l'autoradio, je ne sais pas, mais à mon avis ça prend l'entrée "chargeur de CDs".



			
				obportus a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il charge l'ipod en même temps ou tu as acheté un chargeur 12V ?



Oui, il le charge tout seul,
pas de chargeur necessaire.



			
				obportus a dit:
			
		

> Et est-ce que je peux quand même garder mon chargeur CD ?



Non, car il prend l'entrée "Chargeur CD" sur l'autoradio.


----------



## obportus (9 Août 2004)

OK, donc si je résume, c'est un cable fabriqué par smart, dont l'une des extrêmités correspond à la prise situé au sous mon ipod et l'autre à une prise connectable sur un chargeur de CD et qui en plus fournit de l'énergie.

Bon ben y a plus qu'à chercher alors...:mouais:


----------



## Fanoo (9 Août 2004)

obportus a dit:
			
		

> OK, donc si je résume, c'est un cable fabriqué par smart, dont l'une des extrêmités correspond à la prise situé au sous mon ipod et l'autre à une prise connectable sur un chargeur de CD et qui en plus fournit de l'énergie.
> :mouais:


C'est exactement ça.
Tu peux toujours contacter le centre Smart de Villiers sur marne et demander l'atelier pour voir si il n'ont pas un connecteur pour ipod disponible que tu pourrais acheter, ils te le monteront ensuite probablement.

Sinon, t'achete une Smart, c'est un excellent choix aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2004)

y a rien de mieux qu'une install artisanale pour griller son ipod...


----------



## woulf (9 Août 2004)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ça.
> Tu peux toujours contacter le centre Smart de Villiers sur marne et demander l'atelier pour voir si il n'ont pas un connecteur pour ipod disponible que tu pourrais acheter, ils te le monteront ensuite probablement.
> 
> Sinon, t'achete une Smart, c'est un excellent choix aussi...



J'ai bien essayé d'aller voir le smart shop à Nice et d'obtenir ce foutu cable... il fallait acheter l'ipod avec... je me renseigne sur le prix: un 2G de 20Gigas pour la modique somme de ... 800 euros !

Ah, si j'étais blonde à forte poitrine, j'aurais peut être eu plus de chance


----------



## pastek (29 Mai 2011)

bonjour tous le monde j'ai bien lus votre forum et je pense que le même problème mais bon ces vrai que 800 euro c 'est de l'abbu moi jaurai une seul question comment s'appel  le câble dont vous parlez car même dans mon manuel il ne le dise pas non il save juste dire qu'on peut branché un ipod si quelqu'un peut m'aidé


----------



## lefoudupuit (16 Juin 2012)

Est-ce que cela pourrait fonctionner avec une Fiat Punto evo de 2011?
je n'ai pas de prise jack ou usb en façade et franchement écouter la musique via les HP de l'iphone alors que j'en ai de bon dans la voiture ça me ferait ch###.

Merci


----------

